# Water meter problem



## hvactech140 (Feb 23, 2009)

I hello all I'm a hvac contractor here in Alabama. I have a question for you guys. My water bill has been increasing each month for the past 6 months. I don't feel that I am using as much water as the water co. Is billing. I live in a 2 bedroom apartment. The water meter is in the utility closet in my apartment upstairs. I have checked the meter with water not running and the meter is not turning. Any ideas what can be the problem. I do not think that I'm using this much. Can there be a error in billing or reading.

Sept 2010- 1500 RD
Oct- 1400 RD
Nov- 1400 RD
Dec- 1300 RD
Jan- 3300
Feb 3800
Mar. 4000
April. 4500
May. 5500


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Since you live in an apartment, who's water meter is it? We can assume that it probably isn't some big mechanical meter, so it is either a sender owned by the water company, or an Emon demon owned by the building. Who is billing you for your water usage? 

Here are some of the possibilties:
1) You have a faulty meter that is the resonsibility of the city, get them on the ball
2) You have a faulty meter that is the responsibility of the building
3) Your water usage is correct, but you have a faulty toilet. Call the building


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Few things you can do to check...

Go to your water meter location and close the main lever right after the meter. There is a little triangle on the meter which is spinning when the water is being used... that triangle should stop spinning when you do that. If it don't, you have a problem with the meter or the valve. 

If it stops spinning, turn the valve back on...make sure you not running any water or any appliance in the house that uses water, and go check every toilet or sink if it's running or dripping, also check on the outside maybe something is running from the garden hose. If you see something is running or dripping, close the water off to that fixture and go down to the meter and check again, if it still spinning, something else is leaking...follow the same steps to find what else leaking...


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

You may have a leak underground. Clock the meter with no appliances running over a long period of time, like an hour or more. That's the only way to know for sure if the meter is running ( and therefore billing you) without you using product. If it runs, you have to find the leak and repair it. If it doesn't, well then you'll just have to reduce your consumption if you would like to reduce your bills.

Keith


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

The one nice thing about renting is you can tell the owner your concern and make him address is. The problem can be multiple things and we are all guessing here. A leak doesn't double the consumption in this amount of time. At your current water increase by next year this time you will be using the same quantity as a water park.:laughing:

Call then owner on Monday and ask him what's going on, that's the best start.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

I do work in rentals all the time. One had one meter for two duplexes. There were 4 apartments a piece. 1/2 inch line feeding that into two water tanks. There is hack stuff everywhere. So, if joe blow takes 40 min showers next door you pay for it. But then again while Joe blow is taking a shower no one else has any pressure.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

To carry on with what Rob said.

Shut of water main to your meter for an extended amount of time. You will find out soon enough if any other unit is being fed from your meter.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

The meters are often labeled and billed to the wrong apartment---shut off the meter and go to work---

If it's back on when you get home----problem solved.


----------

